

Ask HN: I made a list of Ruby / Rails learning resources, should I open it up? - knwang

I made a list of Ruby and Rails resources - http://www.learnrubyandrails.com and it has gotten good traction.&#60;p&#62;I am thinking to open up the repo and accept contribution by pull requests, or I should keep it as very moderated as it is now - I am the only one adding resources. My concern is that if I totally open it up there may be too much spam or people promoting their own mini-tutorial or ebooks, and it could out of control.&#60;p&#62;I also thought about putting up / down votes like HN does, but again there is concern of spamming.&#60;p&#62;what do you think?
======
SirPalmerston
To combat people promoting their own tutorials and stuff, just have them
include a short snippet as to what that resource concerns that others don't -
what makes that resource worth visiting/reading?

~~~
hakaaak
I think that is valuable for sure, but I'd add that I would not have
contributions via pull requests in this case. The reason is that there is some
expectation when you go through the trouble of forking, cloning, editing,
pushing back to the fork, and doing a pull request that your contribution will
be accepted, and it very likely may not, which will result in anger, which is
not a good thing.

~~~
knwang
This is exactly the sort of thing I am concerned about. Definitely don't want
it to be a place to piss people off.

Thanks for the reply

------
sejje
Closed. I'd take one well-moderated list over 20 open lists.

